# international timing issue



## zepper44 (Oct 10, 2010)

i have been working on an older friends 4 cyl gas tractor, he had only cyl 3&4 firing wires cap and rotor were burned out, i replaced all of the above, as well as the points and condenser. still tractor would not start,,,,i found tdc (w/test light) found dist 180 off set dist tractor started on first turn of the key,,,,ran great for two weeks. then wouldn't start again. same problem rotor 120 off re set dist. ran great for another week...but yet again same problem showed again, my question is does any one have insight if it would be the gear on dist? or would the problem be in timing gears????? i would appreciate any help


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I went through the same ordeal with my 47 chevy truck. I can't help but say it's the distributor.


----------



## zepper44 (Oct 10, 2010)

fixed the 404 timing issue, have a question about 404, does the dist housing have an oiler or is it its own res. and if it takes its own oil resurve what oil does it take? the gear ond the end of the dist was wiped out and was dry no oil. i wouldent want to burn it out again any help would be great....


----------

